# Good video on using silver in an emergency



## mykle200 (Mar 22, 2014)

Here is a good video where it is explained how to easily figure the value of90% silver coins.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

That good post,,, But keep in mind when the dollar crashes the price of silver will go up up up
Gas might be $.10


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

When your currency actually crashes. You will be measuring and paying by weight of bullion. Not ten cents of a fiat currency that has failed. Try to imagine saying you will pay one tenth confederate it does not make sense. Or maybe one million times Reich Bach.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

In the event of a dollar crash....forget about DOLLAR per GALLON, DOLLAR per OZ,DOLLAR per HOUR, ETC.....


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Good video. An emergency that would cause you to need to use silver may not or will not necessarily include the crash of the dollar.


----------

